# How likely is someone to steal an ackie monitor



## ackieguy (Mar 21, 2022)

I’ve recently gone away and have had my keys out as my house is currently on the market and had an inspection whilst I was gone my close friend did a favour and fed my two ackies but he hasn’t seen one them since Thursday night I’ve dug around his favourite spots and left some chicken and mealworms out but no sign and no smell of a dead animal would someone steal him? (He’s been in his enclosure for over 6 months and there’s no way he could escape I did still check around the house)


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 22, 2022)

Was it locked?
people definitely steal reptiles


----------



## Friller2009 (Mar 22, 2022)

If you’re worried take the enclosure apart.
If its not there, its most likely stolen


----------



## Sugar (Apr 26, 2022)

Yeah I wouldn’t trust anyone I don’t know around my reptile collection.
Especially my Ackie.
Some people are pricks.


----------



## Snek_Kid (Jun 16, 2022)

I would say have a look around the house just in case your Ackie is hiding in or under any furniture. I had a similar issue with one of my dragons but after a day or two he turned up.


----------



## Friller2009 (Jun 17, 2022)

Snek_Kid said:


> I would say have a look around the house just in case your Ackie is hiding in or under any furniture. I had a similar issue with one of my dragons but after a day or two he turned up.


he found it. behind the background I believe


----------

